# Non Recognition of Platinum Elite



## ira g (Aug 16, 2015)

We just checked in to Marriott Surfwatch on Hilton Head Island. We are Platinum Elite in Marriott Rewards for many years. When we checked in we were not recognized as Platinum, nor offered our 500 MR points. When I called the Manager on Duty, Holly, I was told that she sees that I am Platinum, but has refused to acknowledge that we are due $100 as the compensation, per Marriott rewards policy, because they are not a Marriott hotel. I am totally confused as it looks like Surfwatch is not complying with Marriott Platinum Elite policy. Please let me know your opinions and feelings on how to proceed.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 16, 2015)

ira g said:


> We just checked in to Marriott Surfwatch on Hilton Head Island. We are Platinum Elite in Marriott Rewards for many years. When we checked in we were not recognized as Platinum, nor offered our 500 MR points. When I called the Manager on Duty, Holly, I was told that she sees that I am Platinum, but has refused to acknowledge that we are due $100 as the compensation, per Marriott rewards policy, because they are not a Marriott hotel. I am totally confused as it looks like Surfwatch is not complying with Marriott Platinum Elite policy. Please let me know your opinions and feelings on how to proceed.



Was this a home resort reservation or a points stay? Or was it an II exchange. If an II exchange, was your MR number attached to the reservation? In a lot of cases, MVCI properties automatically give the 500 MR points as the Platinum Arrival Gift. There is usually a card included in the welcome packet.

If your MR number was on the reservation and you not recognized for your status and no gift offered, you are due you due the compensation.


----------



## ira g (Aug 16, 2015)

*II Exchange*

Dioxide- This was an II exchange that was posted on our MR account. No acknowledgement of Platinum nor 500 points due. We always have our exchanges listed on our MR account. How do you think I should proceed?


----------



## enma (Aug 16, 2015)

My husband is a lifetime platinum member. Just looked at his account. We recently stayed at Aruba Surf Club using different types of reservations, our homeweek, destination points and II exchange. Only the reservation using the homeweek got the extra 500 "platinum points". All the reservations prior to the trip showed up on his Marriott account.  Not sure if that's the policy but at least in Aruba it seemed to be.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Aug 16, 2015)

ira g said:


> We just checked in to Marriott Surfwatch on Hilton Head Island. We are Platinum Elite in Marriott Rewards for many years. When we checked in we were not recognized as Platinum, nor offered our 500 MR points. When I called the Manager on Duty, Holly, I was told that she sees that I am Platinum, but has refused to acknowledge that we are due $100 as the compensation, per Marriott rewards policy, because they are not a Marriott hotel. I am totally confused as it looks like Surfwatch is not complying with Marriott Platinum Elite policy. Please let me know your opinions and feelings on how to proceed.





I wouldn't let this ruin your vacation at this point.  Check your "Folio" when you check out to see if any points or compensation have been added....

If not, then you can worry about how you want to proceed after the fact.

Best of luck!




.


----------



## gsb (Aug 16, 2015)

The Platinum Welcome Gift is not dependent on ownership. You should receive the 500 points regardless of whether you own, have traded in, or are renting from Marriott. 

I think once you check out it's too late to pursue compensation. You might still receive the 500 points, but not the $100. 

While I'm not a fan of demanding the compensation (I've only done it once, and only because the front desk people were rude about it), if you want to pursue it, I would pull up the guarantee on my phone and show the manager. If that doesn't work I would call the Platinum line and ask them for help.


----------



## ira g (Aug 16, 2015)

*Lack of training and compliance with Platinum Elite rules*

This will not cause us to not thoroughly enjoy our trip. It seems that front desk staff and management at SurfWatch either don't understand nor care to realize that they may be incorrect in their interpretation of their own (Marriott) rules and policies.


----------



## enma (Aug 16, 2015)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> I wouldn't let this ruin your vacation at this point.  Check your "Folio" when you check out to see if any points or compensation have been added....
> 
> If not, then you can worry about how you want to proceed after the fact.
> 
> ...



I agree....enjoy your vacation. 500 points is not worth it and the welcome gift is whatever...$5 bag of candy.


----------



## BocaBoy (Aug 16, 2015)

I covered this topic thoroughly with Marriott when we did not get a posting after a stay last winter.  Their official position:  If you get the 500 points there is no compensation.  Being told of it at check-in is not required if there is no choice of gift except points.


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 16, 2015)

Does it matter when the 500 points are added to your account.  For example if you don't receive them even after mentioning it while at the resort are you entitled to the compensation or is your only recourse after reporting it, to re-report it until you are credited with with 500 points?


----------



## BocaBoy (Aug 17, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> Does it matter when the 500 points are added to your account.  For example if you don't receive them even after mentioning it while at the resort are you entitled to the compensation or is your only recourse after reporting it, to re-report it until you are credited with with 500 points?


It does not seem logical, but they told me that the compensation does not apply to points that are credited late, even if you had to  report the omission.  Their rationale was that you were not harmed and got what you deserved, namely the 500 points.  By contrast, if your gift was something else and you did not receive it to enjoy during your stay you were harmed and deserved the compensation.


----------



## rthib (Aug 17, 2015)

BocaBoy said:


> It does not seem logical, but they told me that the compensation does not apply to points that are credited late, even if you had to  report the omission.  Their rationale was that you were not harmed and got what you deserved, namely the 500 points.  By contrast, if your gift was something else and you did not receive it to enjoy during your stay you were harmed and deserved the compensation.



So Hotel is wrong on not being policy. 
https://www.marriott.com/rewards/terms/elite.mi
#7 specifically list MVC as part of $100 guarantee.

Usually if they fix the problem before you check out there is no compensation.
I would call Marriott elite desk customer service and talk to them.

As a rule, I talk to hotel first but if I don't like the answer, call the Platinum Customer Service line and see what they say.

My guess is you will get same answer (they fixed it so no issue).


----------



## ira g (Aug 17, 2015)

"Hello Ira.

Thank you for taking the time to reach out to Marriott Customer Care today.

Unfortunately Marriott Vacation Club properties do not participate in the Platinum Welcome Gift benefit.   Marriott Vacation Club also does not participate in the breakfast benefit.  You may view your Platinum benefits at:

http://www.marriott.com/marriott-rewards/member-benefits/platinum.mi"

This is the answer I received from Marriott. Unfortunately, I think that their customer service really doesn't understand their own program.

PS- This is what I received from Marriott today. Congratulations on 
Celebrating 27 Years with Marriott Rewards.
Ira, we appreciate your loyalty and thank you for your membership!
Make your experience even more rewarding by updating your profile.

Kind of funny that I received both of these today.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 17, 2015)

ira g said:


> "Hello Ira.
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to reach out to Marriott Customer Care today.
> 
> ...



The 500 Plat Arrival Gift has been credited to our account for all of our stays at SurfWatch including home resort, DC Points, cash, II exchange stays.  They mention it at check-in by showing us the pre-printed card before they put the card into the Welcome Packet with all the other paperwork.

If that procedure isn't followed then the $100 Guarantee is due as long as it's requested prior to check-out.  It's not correct as some are saying here that MVCI stays aren't eligible (except as noted) for either the Gift or the Guarantee, and I would argue that the fact that the Gift is singly 500 MRP and not a choice has nothing to do with the Guarantee.  If you wait until the folio posts after check-out to see if the Plat Gift MRP post and they don't, you'll have no claim on invoking the Guarantee.

It's supposed to be a recognition program; Plat status should be recognized at check-in.  This is how I would respond:

"Unfortunately, your information is incorrect.  Please escalate my concerns to your superior who hopefully has a better understanding of Marriott Vacation Club's integration with Marriott Rewards.

- from the Rewards Terms and Conditions link at marriott.com:



> 11. Members may earn Points or Miles and may redeem Points at participating Marriott hotel brands and Ritz-Carlton hotels:
> ... p. Marriott Vacation® Club International - all locations except:
> Marriott's StreamSide Evergreen, Vail, CO
> Marriott's StreamSide Douglas, Vail, CO
> ...



and from the Elite Membership link at marriott.com:



> ... *Additional Platinum Membership Benefits:*
> 1. Guaranteed Platinum Arrival Gift is available at all participating Marriott hotel brands. See below for Platinum Arrival Gift options by brand:
> 
> Brand / Gift
> ...



{ETA}  I also checked out the link that was provided to Ira in that email, http://www.marriott.com/marriott-rewards/member-benefits/platinum.mi, and followed the "*Guarantee Platinum Arrival Gift* - Learn more" link on that page to the Marriott Rewards Elite Benefit Guarantee page.  "Marriott Vacation Club" is featured in its own box in the chart on the lower right, with the 500 MRP Gift and the $100 Guarantee.  Again, I'd ask to be escalated to a superior who understands the programs and reads the links that they provide for information.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 17, 2015)

This is interesting because I don't remember ever once being offered 500 points or it being mentioned that I am Platinum. It's just added later, but never mentioned when I check in. Perhaps it might have been at Surfwatch but most definitely not at Lakeshore, Harbour Lake, Ocean Pointe, Oceana Palms, Cypress Harbour, Sabal Palms, Royal Palms, Grande Vista, or Grand Ocean.


----------



## Fasttr (Aug 17, 2015)

Saintsfanfl said:


> This is interesting because I don't remember ever once being offered 500 points. It's just added later, but never mentioned when I check in. Perhaps it might have been at Surfwatch but most definitely not at Lakeshore, Harbour Lake, Ocean Pointe, Oceana Palms, Cypress Harbour, Sabal Palms, Royal Palms, Grande Vista, or Grand Ocean.



At my Ocean Pointe check this past Thursday....they recognized my Platinum status, thanked me for my loyalty and said my 500 points will be posted to my account that day.  I seem to recall it being mentioned at about half of my MVC stays, but either way, I have always gotten the 500 points, except for a recent stay at MFC, where I had to call MR's after the fact to get it posted.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 17, 2015)

Fasttr said:


> At my Ocean Pointe check this past Thursday....they recognized my Platinum status, thanked me for my loyalty and said my 500 points will be posted to my account that day.  I seem to recall it being mentioned at about half of my MVC stays, but either way, I have always gotten the 500 points, except for a recent stay at MFC, where I had to call MR's after the fact to get it posted.



I get the 500 points too but they never mention it. Further more, I looked at the so called guarantee and in reality it really does not apply to MVC. The reason is because there is no choice in a gift or the points. You only get the points. You should only be entitled to $100 if they do not give the 500 points and you have to call for it. Otherwise I'm not sure what the argument is here. You want them to tell you they will give you 500 points before they actually do it? The whole point is the 500 points. Not a loophole to score a free $100.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 17, 2015)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> I wouldn't let this ruin your vacation at this point.  Check your "Folio" when you check out to see if any points or compensation have been added....
> 
> If not, then you can worry about how you want to proceed after the fact.
> 
> ...





enma said:


> I agree....enjoy your vacation. 500 points is not worth it and the welcome gift is whatever...$5 bag of candy.



I honestly don't understand why these mindsets and similar ones persist on TUG.  The t&c's clearly say that Marriott Vacation Club participates in the Platinum Arrival Gift program, and the rules clearly state that the Guarantee for it not being offered at check-in MUST be invoked prior to check-out.  Scoffing at the relative worth of the Gift is beside the point, and, waiting until a folio is issued to see if the MRP post negates the terms of the Guarantee if they don't.

As long as Marriott clearly offers it and has rules that must be followed to claim it, why shouldn't we insist that Marriott follow those rules and give us what's rightfully ours?  We wouldn't, and nor should we, accept Marriott shortchanging us with respect to any other facet of our ownership.

Boca, your post concerns me more than any other in this thread.  I'm really not happy reading that you weren't successful in following up your issue.  Grrrrr.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 17, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> I honestly don't understand why these mindsets and similar ones persist on TUG.  The t&c's clearly say that Marriott Vacation Club participates in the Platinum Arrival Gift program, and the rules clearly state that *the Guarantee for it not being offered at check-in* MUST be invoked prior to check-out.  Scoffing at the relative worth of the Gift is beside the point, and, waiting until a folio is issued negates the terms of the Guarantee.
> 
> As long as Marriott clearly offers it and has rules that must be followed to claim it, why shouldn't we insist that Marriott follow those rules and give us what's rightfully ours?  We wouldn't, and nor should we, accept Marriott shortchanging us with respect to any other facet of our ownership.
> 
> Boca, your post concerns me more than any other in this thread.  I'm really not happy reading that you weren't successful in following up your issue.  Grrrrr.



Where does it say this???



> Get more when you check in. As a Platinum member, *you’ll receive* a special gift upon arrival at all participating hotels, *offering you a choice* of an amenity gift or bonus points. (*Amenity gift not available* at The Ritz-Carlton, EDITION and Marriott Vacation Club locations.) *If guarantee is not met*, guest compensation applies. [PLATINUM ONLY]



The above does not state that the guarantee must be offered at check-in as you state. That is only for the choice in gifts, which it clearly states does not apply to MVC. It says the guarantee must be met. Receiving 500 points is meeting the guarantee and therefore complies with the t&c of the policy.

If you sued in court for the $100 even though you promptly received the 500 points you would lose 100% of the time.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 17, 2015)

Saintsfanfl said:


> I get the 500 points too but they never mention it. Further more, I looked at the so called guarantee and in reality it really does not apply to MVC. The reason is because there is no choice in a gift or the points. You only get the points. You should only be entitled to $100 if they do not give the 500 points and you have to call for it. Otherwise I'm not sure what the argument is here. You want them to tell you they will give you 500 points before they actually do it? The whole point is the 500 points. Not a loophole to score a free $100.



But again, if the MRP don't post after the stay and you have to call to claim them, according to the rules you can't also claim the $100 Guarantee then because you've already checked out.

It's simply not our fault that the way Marriott has written the rules practically demands that the front desk reps acknowledge Platinum MR status at check-in, or else risk the $100 Guarantee being claimed.  If they're going to argue against the hoops they put us through, they probably should change the way the t&c's are written.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 17, 2015)

For what it's worth, we've only once not had Plat status recognized at check-in at any MVC resorts.  I pointed it out and they apologized and noted it.  I didn't make a claim for the Guarantee, didn't make a fuss, simply took it as an honest mistake.

But I'd fuss all the way to Kingdom Come and back again if I came across responses to inquiries like the ones Ira and Boca have related in this thread.  They sent Ira a link that clearly contrasts with the information they stated!


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 17, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> But again, if the MRP don't post after the stay and you have to call to claim them, according to the rules you can't also claim the $100 Guarantee then because you've already checked out.
> 
> It's simply not our fault that the way Marriott has written the rules practically demands that the front desk reps acknowledge Platinum MR status at check-in, or else risk the $100 Guarantee being claimed.  If they're going to argue against the hoops they put us through, they probably should change the way the t&c's are written.



I see. I backtrack. I did not realize that you cannot claim the $100 if you already checked out. Since their stance is not to pay the $100 having it in the T&C seems silly.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 17, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> For what it's worth, we've only once not had Plat status recognized at check-in at any MVC resorts.  I pointed it out and they apologized and noted it.  I didn't make a claim for the Guarantee, didn't make a fuss, simply took it as an honest mistake.
> 
> But I'd fuss all the way to Kingdom Come and back again if I came across responses to inquiries like the ones Ira and Boca have related in this thread.  They sent Ira a link that clearly contrasts with the information they stated!



I'm at Harbour Lake and I just realized why it wasn't mentioned. The rez is on another Tuggers MRP, so that makes sense. It's probably mentioned to me more than I realize. I'm usually wanting them to hurry so I can get my kids to the room.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 17, 2015)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Where does it say this???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Again, I disagree.  The process demands that they acknowledge Plat status at check-in or risk the Guarantee being invoked.  They determine the process, not us.

Of course I wouldn't sue but exec level folks would hear from me.


----------



## davidvel (Aug 17, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> But again, if the MRP don't post after the stay and you have to call to claim them, according to the rules you can't also claim the $100 Guarantee then because you've already checked out.
> 
> It's simply not our fault that the way Marriott has written the rules practically demands that the front desk reps acknowledge Platinum MR status at check-in, or else risk the $100 Guarantee being claimed.  If they're going to argue against the hoops they put us through, they probably should change the way the t&c's are written.


But it seems they _already called, complained, etc._ before they checked out. So according to what you are saying, they "should" get the $100 if the 500 pts is not credited. 
As to:


> I honestly don't understand why these mindsets and similar ones persist on TUG.


I wholeheartedly agree with TheTimeTraveler. I think that many just don't understand the "mindset" of those that spend any measure of time worrying about a gift of $5 worth of points or candy while on vacation because you weren't "recognized."


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 17, 2015)

BocaBoy said:


> It does not seem logical, but they told me that the compensation does not apply to points that are credited late, even if you had to  report the omission.  Their rationale was that you were not harmed and got what you deserved, namely the 500 points.  By contrast, if your gift was something else and you did not receive it to enjoy during your stay you were harmed and deserved the compensation.



But following a stay at any Marriott-umbrella property regardless of whether there's a choice of Gifts, after the stay they can always post the appropriate amount of MRP.  You would still not "be harmed" because you're getting what's deserved.

If that's the argument they use for MVC stays I don't understand why it couldn't be used for any other stays, which in turn completely negates the entire purpose of the Guarantee: i.e. Plat status is supposed to be acknowledged at check-in.

Boca, I'm sure I'm not saying anything you haven't thought of or mentioned in your dealings with them.  At this point I'm ranting at Marriott, not at you.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 17, 2015)

davidvel said:


> But it seems they _already called, complained, etc._ before they checked out. So according to what you are saying, they "should" get the $100 if the 500 pts is not credited. ...



I agree, seems to be a clear case of the MRP posting or the $100 Guarantee being owed.  But Ira doesn't say that they've agreed he's entitled to the Gift, in fact he's received one reply saying that MVC doesn't participate in the program.  So where does that leave him if after the stay the MRP don't post?  Note, the $100 is the responsibility of the hotel/resort (not MR corporate) and must be claimed at the property prior to check-out.



davidvel said:


> I wholeheartedly agree with TheTimeTraveler. I think that many just don't understand the "mindset" of those that spend any measure of time worrying about a gift of $5 worth of points or candy while on vacation because you weren't "recognized."



It's not the relative worth of the gift because ultimately it's worth $100 if Marriott doesn't follow the process as it's intended.


----------



## bazzap (Aug 17, 2015)

I have never tried to claim $100, but I have always either received 500 MRP for every MVC stay or had these added to my account after my stay if I found out they were not credited automatically.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 17, 2015)

enma said:


> My husband is a lifetime platinum member. Just looked at his account. We recently stayed at Aruba Surf Club using different types of reservations, our homeweek, destination points and II exchange. Only the reservation using the homeweek got the extra 500 "platinum points". All the reservations prior to the trip showed up on his Marriott account.  Not sure if that's the policy but at least in Aruba it seemed to be.



Consecutive stays at the same resort are supposed to be considered as one stay and thus eligible for only one Platinum Arrival Gift.  According to the flyertalk folks - who have collectively more experience than TUGgers with the Marriott Rewards Program - it has something to do with Marriott defining "a stay" as consecutive nights in the same hotel/resort.  I don't think that all of the MVC resorts follow that policy but there doesn't seem to be a way to argue against it if they do.


----------



## davidvel (Aug 17, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> I agree, seems to be a clear case of the MRP posting or the $100 Guarantee being owed.  But Ira doesn't say that they've agreed he's entitled to the Gift, in fact he's received one reply saying that MVC doesn't participate in the program.  So where does that leave him if after the stay the MRP don't post?  Note, the $100 is the responsibility of the hotel/resort (not MR corporate) and must be claimed at the property prior to check-out.


I see what you're saying, but it seems it becomes a conundrum at some point. If its true that 1.) you deserve to be paid for not getting points (debatable); and 2.)you aren't entitled to be paid if you leave;  and 3.) they won't pay you before you leave, what can you do? Refuse to check-out? No. Add days so your reservation is still active? No. It all seems circular to me. 

While we all can enjoy the mental $&**^@(&$^*# [exercise] here on TUG in our free time, to stress over this on vacation for $5 in points?  Especially when you could spend an enjoyable 90 minutes with a presentation and get $100.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 17, 2015)

davidvel said:


> I see what you're saying, but it seems it becomes a conundrum at some point. If its true that 1.) you deserve to be paid for not getting points (debatable); and 2.)you aren't entitled to be paid if you leave;  and 3.) they won't pay you before you leave, what can you do? Refuse to check-out? No. Add days so your reservation is still active? No. It all seems circular to me.
> 
> While we all can enjoy the mental $&**^@(&$^*# [exercise] here on TUG in our free time, to stress over this on vacation for $5 in points?  Especially when you could spend an enjoyable 90 minutes with a presentation and get $100.



I was following this thread, first thinking similarly, but I think that if you let them take the small things away from you, the big ones follow.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 17, 2015)

davidvel said:


> I see what you're saying, but it seems it becomes a conundrum at some point. If its true that 1.) you deserve to be paid for not getting points (debatable); and 2.)you aren't entitled to be paid if you leave;  and 3.) they won't pay you before you leave, what can you do? Refuse to check-out? No. Add days so your reservation is still active? No. It all seems circular to me.
> 
> While we all can enjoy the mental $&**^@(&$^*# [exercise] here on TUG in our free time, to stress over this on vacation for $5 in points?  Especially when you could spend an enjoyable 90 minutes with a presentation and get $100.



I don't get the impression Ira is stressing over it?  If it takes a few minutes time with the GM to reach a reasonable conclusion, that's time well-spent in my view (and infinitely more productive than a sales presentation for the sole reason of collecting the gift.)

As far as the email Ira got from someone employed in Customer Care, that was an embarrassing joke.  It stated one thing and contained a link that completely contradicted what was stated!  I wouldn't take any time out of vacation to deal with it but I'd definitely follow up at the exec level after getting home.  Again, just a few minutes to compose an email directly to someone who can do something about it.  Incompetence shouldn't be rewarded by ignoring it.


----------



## gsb (Aug 17, 2015)

I agree that 500 points is not worth stressing over.  However, becoming a platinum rewards member requires 75 night a year at Marriott properties.  If you average 2-3 nights per stay, the 500 points per check-in adds up over time.


----------



## ira g (Aug 17, 2015)

Sue and Others- I will follow up with Marriott at SurfWatch and with Marriott Platinum Elite Customer Care. When they admit that they were wrong and offer to comply with their rules and policies and Pay me the $100 owed, I will request what legitimate charity they would like me to donate it to. As far as attending another Marriott timeshare presentation for 15,000 points, the answer is NO. It looks like Marriott management has taken lessons from the MVC timeshare salespeople.


----------



## davidvel (Aug 17, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> I don't get the impression Ira is stressing over it?  If it takes a few minutes time with the GM to reach a reasonable conclusion, that's time well-spent in my view (and infinitely more productive than a sales presentation for the sole reason of collecting the gift.)
> 
> As far as the email Ira got from someone employed in Customer Care, that was an embarrassing joke.  It stated one thing and contained a link that completely contradicted what was stated!  I wouldn't take any time out of vacation to deal with it but I'd definitely follow up at the exec level after getting home.  Again, just a few minutes to compose an email directly to someone who can do something about it.  Incompetence shouldn't be rewarded by ignoring it.


I agree (except the presentation part).


----------



## davidvel (Aug 17, 2015)

ira g said:


> Sue and Others- I will follow up with Marriott at SurfWatch and with Marriott Platinum Elite Customer Care. When they admit that they were wrong and offer to comply with their rules and policies and Pay me the $100 owed, I will request what legitimate charity they would like me to donate it to. As far as attending another Marriott timeshare presentation for 15,000 points, the answer is NO. It looks like Marriott management has taken lessons from the MVC timeshare salespeople.


Nooooo. Pick YOUR OWN charity.


----------



## BocaBoy (Aug 18, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> If that procedure isn't followed then the $100 Guarantee is due *as long as it's requested prior to check-out*.  It's not correct as some are saying here that MVCI stays aren't eligible (except as noted) for either the Gift or the Guarantee, and I would argue that the fact that the Gift is singly 500 MRP and not a choice has nothing to do with the Guarantee.



I agree with what you say.  The problem, however, is that the normal practice is for the 500 points to post *after the stay*, and by that time it is too late to tell them you didn't get it (because it is after checkout).  That is not entirely logical but that is how they administer it when they forget.  Their position is also that because you got the points after checkout *like you are supposed to*, there is no compensation.  The logic in my opinion is a little bit flawed, but there is a small amount of logic to it that does not apply to other gifts you are actually supposed to receive before checkout.


----------



## BocaBoy (Aug 19, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> Consecutive stays at the same resort are supposed to be considered as one stay and thus eligible for only one Platinum Arrival Gift.  According to the flyertalk folks - who have collectively more experience than TUGgers with the Marriott Rewards Program - it has something to do with Marriott defining "a stay" as consecutive nights in the same hotel/resort.  I don't think that all of the MVC resorts follow that policy but there doesn't seem to be a way to argue against it if they do.


I have always received just one gift at a MVCI resort when I have had back to back reservations, even if we changed rooms.  It has always been considered one stay, which is the proper way to interpret their rules.  I think getting multiple gifts  was probably an aberration.


----------



## bazzap (Aug 19, 2015)

We sometimes receive just one gift, sometimes multiple gifts for our multi week stays.
Bizarrely, we even sometimes receive multiple gifts but not for every week of our long stays!
I agree it probably is an aberration to receive more than one for any single stay.
I am not complaining though.


----------



## dmharris (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm the Lifetime Platinum member in our family.  The first time we stayed at Grande Ocean (which we traded into via II), we did not get our 500 points because the reservation was tied to my husband's name.  Now I make sure my name and number is on the reservation prior to checking in.  Obviously I've stayed at a lot of Marriott properties over the years and I am always acknowledged and thanked for my loyalty.  Maybe it's because I'm a woman of a certain age and more men are the Platinums at this age.


----------



## hhoope01 (Aug 19, 2015)

The arrival 500 pts amenity has never been a part of the Plat Arrival Amenity Guarantee.  The whole purpose of that Guarantee was to make sure that a Plat was offered their arrival amenity choices and that if they chose one of the food/beverage amenities that they received it in a timely manner. 

What is interesting is that at MVCI properties Marriott has completely done away with the Arrival Amenity choice.  The only option at an MVCI property is points.  There is no choice.  So technically there is no way to invoke the Arrival Guarantee at an MVCI property (even though the T&Cs state you should get $100 if they don't meet the Guarantee.)


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 19, 2015)

hhoope01 said:


> The arrival 500 pts amenity has never been a part of the Plat Arrival Amenity Guarantee.  The whole purpose of that Guarantee was to make sure that a Plat was offered their arrival amenity choices and that if they chose one of the food/beverage amenities that they received it in a timely manner.
> 
> What is interesting is that at MVCI properties Marriott has completely done away with the Arrival Amenity choice.  The only option at an MVCI property is points.  There is no choice.  So technically there is no way to invoke the Arrival Guarantee at an MVCI property (even though the T&Cs state you should get $100 if they don't meet the Guarantee.)



That was my point. On top of that they cannot give you the 500 points until your stay is completed. And therein lies the conundrum. They really should just update the T&C but somebody is too lazy.


----------



## ira g (Aug 19, 2015)

*I am done wasting my time with Marriott Terms and Conditions.*

I have sent an e-mail to the GM at SurfWatch and have received his reply. He is interpreting the Marriott T and C's that Platinum , even though not recognized at check in, was not entitled to compensation. He advised me that I should take his front desk Manager's offer of free bar certificates instead. I advised him to take the bar certificates and donate the cash value of them to a charity. He replied that they will donate to the Children's Miracle Network. I agree that if Marriott wasn't so lazy they would revise and clarify these terms. I'm finished.


----------



## rthib (Aug 19, 2015)

ira g said:


> I have sent an e-mail to the GM at SurfWatch and have received his reply. He is interpreting the Marriott T and C's that Platinum , even though not recognized at check in, was not entitled to compensation. He advised me that I should take his front desk Manager's offer of free bar certificates instead. I advised him to take the bar certificates and donate the cash value of them to a charity. He replied that they will donate to the Children's Miracle Network. I agree that if Marriott wasn't so lazy they would revise and clarify these terms. I'm finished.



If it was me, I would reply back to customer service with like to T&C and point out they are wrong.

The point of all this is not the points (or at a Marriott the food or points), the point of the program is to recognize and acknowledge the Marriott Rewards Programs most valuable members.
The reason for the guarantee is to make sure that GM's teach their staff to make sure they recognize those members.
Giving you the 500 points at the end of the stay is not the same thing.

The points are trivial, but the recognition is what is important (Welcome Mr. X, I see you are a Platinum member, Thank you for your loyalty).

This is a teaching moment for the GM.

If Mr. Marriott was visiting the property for a week and it took until he checked out for the staff to acknowledge and recognize who he was, do you think that GM would be ok with that?
I get a letter every year from Mr. M telling me how important I am and that I am like family to him as a loyal rewards member.


----------

